# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Thưởng Buffet Hải Sản Ngon Cuối Tuần Tại Galina Hotel Nha Trang

## biennhatrang

*Tối Thứ Bảy luôn là quãng thời gian rất đẹp & luôn mang lại nhiều ý nghĩa nhất trong tuần. 
Đồng cảm xúc với Quý khách mong muốn dành cho người thân những điều tốt  đẹp, giàu cảm xúc đó, Galina Hotel trân trọng mang đến Quý khách sự quan  tâm trong chương trình thưởng thức Buffet hải sản vào mỗi dịp cuối  tuần.*

Click this bar to view the full image.


Click this bar to view the full image.


*Thời gian: từ 18h00 – 22h00, Thứ Bảy hàng tuần
Địa chỉ: Galina Hotel & Spa số 5 Hùng Vương, Nha Trang. 
Tel: (+84) 58 383 9999
Hotline: (+84) 986.353.395
E-mail: sales@galinahotel.com.vn hoặc info@galinahotel.com.vn 
Website: galinahotel.com.vn
P/s: Giá 380.000 đồng/ người lớn, trẻ em giảm 50%) chính thức bắt đầu từ 15/11/2014.*

----------


## biennhatrang

*Beerfest-vn Restaurant Nha Trang 

Hãy đến với Beerfest-vn để trải nghiệm các hương vị beer tuyệt hảo.

Nhà hàng Beerfest-vn hân hạnh mang đến cho quý khách chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt:

1. Miễn phí 1 ly bia 300ml cho mỗi khách từ 10h00 đến 18h00 hàng ngày.
2. Tặng 2 ly bia 300ml khi khách hàng gọi món sườn cừu nường.
3. Tặng 1 lít bia cho khách hàng với hóa đơn từ 2.000.000 vnđ trở lên.
(Chương trình này không áp dụng cho các ngày lễ tết)
Nhà hàng Bia tươi Beerfest-vn - số 34 Trần Phú, Vĩnh Nguyên, Nha Trang
Để đặt chỗ hoặc biết thêm thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ: 0919 292 809 (Mr. Thành)
*

----------


## biennhatrang

*Khuyến mãi đặc biệt mừng ngày Nhà giáo Việt Nam tại Galina Hotel & Spa*Trung tâm tắm bùn và spa Galina Mud Bath & Spa (Số 5 Hùng Vương,  Phường Lộc Thọ) được biết đến là khu tắm bùn khoáng duy nhất ngay trung  tâm thành phố và là khu spa sang trọng tại Nha Trang. Với thiết kế không  gian thiên nhiên sống động với hang động thạch nhũ, cây xanh, vườn  treo, Galina Mud Bath & Spa từ lâu đã được xem là điểm đến lý tưởng  để tận hưởng những giây phút thú vị cùng bạn bè, người thân và gia đình  với những trải nghiệm mới lạ khó quên.
Nhân ngày hiến chương Nhà giáo Việt Nam 20-11, để tỏ lòng biết ơn các  thầy cô giáo - những người đã mang tâm huyết, trí tuệ, không quản khó  khăn, gian khổ để cống hiến cho sự nghiệp trồng người, Galina Mud Bath  & Spa trân trọng gửi đến cho các Quý Thầy Cô món quà đặc biệt thay  cho lời tri ân sâu sắc:
Giảm ngay 30% tất cả dịch vụ tắm bùn và spa
Giảm ngay 10% dịch vụ ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn Galina 4 sao
Theo đó, giá dịch vụ ngâm tắm bùn khoáng nóng trong dịp này chỉ còn từ  175.000 đồng/khách, bao gồm trọn gói dịch vụ: ngâm bùn khoáng nóng, xông  hơi khô/ướt, ngâm hồ Jacuzzi, ngâm hồ massage chân, ôn tuyền thủy liệu  pháp, vui chơi trong hồ bơi, miễn phí đồ tắm, khăn tắm, nước suối… Giá  vé ăn sáng buffet tiêu chuẩn quốc tế tại Khách sạn 4 sao Galina Hotel  & Spa sẽ chỉ còn 108.000 đồng/người.
Chương trình diễn ra từ ngày 15 đến hết ngày 25-11-2014 - đặc biệt dành  cho các đoàn thầy cô giáo (ưu tiên các đoàn đặt lịch trước), các cá nhân  hoặc tập thể có giấy giới thiệu của các đơn vị, trường học.
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ: 058.3529998 hoặc 0918889077
Galina Mud Bath & Spa – Số 5 Hùng Vương, Phường Lộc Thọ, T.P Nha Trang
Website: www.galinahotel.com.vn – Facebook: www.facebook.com/GalinaMudBathSpa

----------


## biennhatrang

*Thưởng Buffet Hải Sản Ngon Cuối Tuần Tại Galina Hotel Nha Trang*

*Tối Thứ Bảy luôn là quãng thời gian rất đẹp & luôn mang lại nhiều ý nghĩa nhất trong tuần. 
 Đồng cảm xúc với Quý khách mong muốn dành cho người thân những điều tốt   đẹp, giàu cảm xúc đó, Galina Hotel trân trọng mang đến Quý khách sự  quan  tâm trong chương trình thưởng thức Buffet hải sản vào mỗi dịp cuối   tuần.*

Click this bar to view the full image.


Click this bar to view the full image.


*Thời gian: từ 18h00 – 22h00, Thứ Bảy hàng tuần
 Địa chỉ: Galina Hotel & Spa số 5 Hùng Vương, Nha Trang. 
 Tel: (+84) 58 383 9999
 Hotline: (+84) 986.353.395
 E-mail:   sales@galinahotel.com.vn  hoặc   info@galinahotel.com.vn 
 Website: galinahotel.com.vn
 P/s: Giá 380.000 đồng/ người lớn, trẻ em giảm 50%) chính thức bắt đầu từ 15/11/2014.*

----------


## biennhatrang

*Maritime Khuyến Mãi Đặc Biệt Mùa Cưới*Mùa cưới đang đến, bạn lo lắng không biết tổ chức đám cưới như thế nào  cho thật  ý nghĩa mà vẫn tiết kiệm chi phí? MARITIME HOTEL sẵn sàng đồng  hành và chia sẻ cùng bạn.

MARITIME HOTEL tọa lạc tại tuyến đường đắt đỏ Trần Phú của thành phố  biển Nha Trang, với hệ thống phòng đa dạng được thiết kế theo phong cách  sang trọng và hiện đại đầy đủ tiện nghi. Trong đó, nhà hàng tiệc cưới  với sức chứa hơn 400 khách, không gian rộng rãi, sang trọng. Thực đơn  phong phú, đa dạng sẽ là nơi tạo nên những kỷ niệm duy nhất của bạn  trong ngày trọng đại.

Với mức giá tiệc cưới ưu đãi, thấp nhất là 170.000đ/người, chúng tôi sẽ  mang đến cho quý khách một lễ cưới ấm cúng, nhiều ý nghĩa.


Để chắp cánh thêm cho ngày vui của bạn, Maritime Hotel xin đưa ra chương trình khuyến mãi
giảm giá 10% khi bạn đặt tiệc cưới tại nhà hàng chúng tôi.


Hãy để chúng tôi cùng bạn tạo nên niềm vui trong ngày hạnh phúc – duy nhất chỉ có tại Maritime Hotel.

 MARITIME HOTEL – NƠI THĂNG HOA HẠNH PHÚC LỨA ĐÔI

Mọi thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

MARITIME HOTEL & SPA 
Địa chỉ: 34 Trần Phú, Vĩnh Nguyên, Thành phố Nha Trang. 
Điện thoại: 058.3881135/ 36/ 37 – Hotline:  0986 353 395
Website: http://maritimehotel.com.vn
FB: www.facebook.com/MaritimeHotelSpa

----------

